# 811 hookup questions?



## jayhawker (Sep 8, 2005)

I will be receiving a new 811 and DVR 510 receiver hopefully sometime this week. I have a few questions on hooking these up.

I have a big screen (hdtv ready) that I am going to hookup the new 811. But I also want to have the new dvr 510 hooked up to the same tv...due to this is my main tv I watch (want to be able to record). I currently have an exist dvr 508 on the big screen that will be moving to the master bedroom and replacing a 301 receiver. (i know someone will ask why i didnt just get the hd dvr reciever, but due to being an existing customer these recievers were my only option!)

So, my question is this...can I hook up the new 811 HD to the big screen, send the SD 811 signal to another tv in the same room and then have the new dvr 510 also connected to the big screen?

I know this seems like a stupid setup but it appears to be my only option due to my hands being tied on dishes upgrade system. 

Any comments/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Many of us are doing _exactly_ what you are proposing. Whether you can also do it depends primarily on the inputs available on your main tv's jack pack*.

Active video inputs to my 53" Panasonic HD RPTV:
Component 1 - Dish 811 HD
Component 2 - Panasonic DVD player
S-video 1 - Dishplayer 7200 SD

811 signal outputs:
Component HD out to main tv
Composite SD out to 5/1 a/v switch, then wirelessly to five other rooms.

*Panasonic HD TV jack pack:
Component in: 2, 2 in use
S-video/composite in: 4, 1 in use
RF in: 2 (cable/75Ω antenna, 1 in use

I hope this makes sense and it helps.


----------



## jayhawker (Sep 8, 2005)

Nick, 

I have a Panasonic PT-47Wx52 HD ready RPTV.

I am out of my realm beyond a simple connection and any other pieces of add on equiptment.

I am not sure what a a/v switch is or a panasonic HD TV Jack pack?

I am happy to hear it can be done....I will just have to ask the right questions and do more research.

Thanks for your input, I might need a more connection for dummies approach! LOL


----------



## jayhawker (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay...I prematurely responded to your post. Sorry about that...after re-reading your post I understand what you are saying. 

I might still need some help once I recieve my units. 

thanks!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

The 811 will output both Component, composite and DVI at the same time. Though the component and DVI at the same time may be removed in the future. As Nick said, it all depends on how many inputs your TV allows if you are going straight form your receiver to the TV. 

Took a quick look at your TV on the web. it does have two sets of component. Looks like there is no svideo. One review said 11 inputs. Hard to believe, but with most modern sets you should be good to go. The 811 does not have an RF output so if you are hooking up the 811 to both TVs and you expect to use a coax for the second one, you are going to have to do some conversion and as a result the picture might not meet expectations. If both TVs are close, there are two RCA audio jacks, 1 svideo, 1 component, and one DVI coming out of an 811

And by the way.. WELCOME!!!!


----------



## jayhawker (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks Ron for the input......I do have (2) S Video inputs with (2) component inputs.

I am might not have enough inputs to do what I want due to my also needing to plug in my dvd player?

I also have a quick question about my tv's scan rate? It says in the manual that it is 1080i and 480p......what about 720p? 

What happens when a channel is being broadcaset in 720p....does mine down converts?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

The 811 can do the convert of 720p to 1080i. Just set the 811 to 1080i. As for your TV, not sure. It might not accept a 720p signal at all. Some do some don't.. Looks like you should set your 811 to 1080i, use the component, and you should be good to go. Hook your 508 to svideo and then hook your DVD player to the other component. 

With the 811 you select the resolution you want to be outputed.


----------



## jayhawker (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay...thanks! I have not recieved the units yet, but wanted to be prepared before setting it up.

Thanks


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

jayhawker said:


> Nick,
> 
> I have a Panasonic PT-47Wx52 HD ready RPTV


Mine is the Panny PT-53WX42. Your set is the same model, one step upgrade, except for screen size. Your "52" denotes an upgrade model from mine, with -
- 4 speakers instead of 2
- 10 add'l watts on the audio amp
- a DVI connect, rather than just the components outs like mine.

The set's been in use for two years (12-16 hrs/day) until recently with no probs. I had a pro tweak done after burning in the set, which improved PQ, corrected some geometry probs and reduced the guns to a respectable 6500K.

Here's what I wrote two years ago when I had just received and set up the TV: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=18322&highlight=PT-53Wx52


----------



## jayhawker (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey nick, Pananosonic is about 3 years old...it does not have a DVI connection....

I feel the same about my tv when it is dialed in...I have been having some trouble latelty getting the picture just right, seems like the colors are always washed and the pic is not sharp


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

I am also getting an 811 shipped to me and your discussion is interesting me since I also have a 501 that the 811 will replace. I was going to buy a TIVO, but I am wondering if I can avoid buying a TIVO and just backside the 501 off the 811 to provide the DVR capability we want. If I reading you correct, I could run an output from the 811 to the 501 and then a line from the 501 to the HDTV as an input. Would this work?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Going off the top of my head. Don't think this would work for the following reasons. 

501 does not have an AUX input that the 811 could hook into. 
811 does not have an RF output that could hook into the antenna input of the 501
501 does not have an MPEG2 encoder like the TIVO so it cannot record from an external input.
If you could do this, you would need a two cables from the switch. One for the 501 and one for the 811.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks much -- it was a good try -- logically it appeared it might work! I guess that means I need to get the TIVO.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> 811 does not have an RF output that could hook into the antenna input of the 501
> 501 does not have an MPEG2 encoder like the TIVO so it cannot record from an external input.


Two minor interjections.

It is possible to feed the 811 into an RF modulator and feed it into an antenna input, the 501 is Mpeg2, but this would not work because AFAIK the 501 cannot record from the Antenna passthrough. The 501 does not have an integrated OTA tuner AFAIK, so there is no source to capture the modulated signal from.

This concept would work with a 921 or 942....Then then again what's the point of doing that.

Jason


----------



## Ken Howe (Aug 9, 2005)

you could purchase the 942 for around 750. ^_^ It works a HD and SD and you can use the DVR.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Jason Nipp said:


> Two minor interjections.
> 
> It is possible to feed the 811 into an RF modulator and feed it into an antenna input, the 501 is Mpeg2, but this would not work because AFAIK the 501 cannot record from the Antenna passthrough. The 501 does not have an integrated OTA tuner AFAIK, so there is no source to capture the modulated signal from.
> 
> ...


I don't consider feeding a signal into a RF modulator as an option.  But than again, I tend to lean more to quality than quantity. But Jason is right. that would be an option.

As to the 921 and 942. They would do have passthru but you are still in the boat that they do not encode the aux streams. If you want the 811 and the 501 going to one TV you are better making the connection point the TV. There is no benefit to passing though the 501 or the 942 or 921.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> I don't consider feeding a signal into a RF modulator as an option.  But than again, I tend to lean more to quality than quantity. But Jason is right. that would be an option.
> 
> As to the 921 and 942. They would do have passthru but you are still in the boat that they do not encode the aux streams. If you want the 811 and the 501 going to one TV you are better making the connection point the TV. There is no benefit to passing though the 501 or the 942 or 921.


The 921 and 942 have a 8VSB tuner, so a modulated signal on say air channel 60 is recordable by the 921 and 942. But again it is pointless to buy a 921 or 942 just to record down rezzed modulated content from any receiver when it can DVR HD content from it's own 8PSK and 8VSB tuners.

Ken, 942's can be had much cheaper than $750. Look around on eBay or I even see retailers with them cheaper than that.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't believe the 942 can view OTA analog yet. As for the 921 recording OTA analog, can it? I guess the point is moot because what were are talking about would be at best a very bad idea. If you want to accomplish this either get a TIVO or if you want to do HD get a 942.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Jason Nipp said:


> The 921 and 942 have a 8VSB tuner, so a modulated signal on say air channel 60 is recordable by the 921 and 942.


What do you propose using to generate the 8VSB signal? The Dish receivers that have RF output and consumer modulators output NTSC which can not be recorded by any Dish DVR other than the JVC D-VHS.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> What do you propose using to generate the 8VSB signal? The Dish receivers that have RF output and consumer modulators output NTSC which can not be recorded by any Dish DVR other than the JVC D-VHS.


So basically what Ron said about the 9xx series not being able to view ota analog is a correct statement? OK, so I guess my idea won't work, but it was an idea. :grin:


----------



## Satech (Sep 15, 2005)

make the coonections directly to the tv. Use the composite OR component conns off the 811 and on the 501 use either composite or component or coax..Utilize the inputs on you tv..I'm sure there are several....I did this on an install for cust whose tv had not only pip but split screen as well. I hung around for a few mins after activation and this was really cool! The NCAA hoops tourn was on. The cust was watching both games in split screen...I always try to make the conns as simple as possible. This allows the cust to sort of follow along and they learn to do it themselves. good luck!


----------

